# properties.txt Aufbau Problem



## weijg (24. Jun 2005)

ich habe eine properties.txt wie fogelende aufgebaut:

#datanbankverbindung
user=root
pass=
.....


der Username ist "root", das Password ist leer. aber es gab eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich die Datenbank nicht registriert habe. vorhin war das Password nicht leer. es hat funktioniert. Als ich das password auf leer geändert habe, hat net funktioniet. 
weiss jemand wie man das macht, es ist sehr dringend!! Danke schön!!


Gruss

weijg


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jun 2005)

weijg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vorhin war das Password nicht leer. es hat funktioniert.
> 
> Als ich das password auf leer geändert habe, hat net funktioniet.



dazu fällt mir nichts ein, is ne ziemlich knifflige frage


----------



## weijg (24. Jun 2005)

:cry:


----------



## Sky (24. Jun 2005)

weijg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es gab eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich die Datenbank nicht registriert habe


 Was gab es für eine Fehlermeldung (Stacktrace!?)


----------



## weijg (24. Jun 2005)

SQLexception: acces denied for user........ cannot connent to the database.

weil ich bei anderer Machine testen, kann ich die ganz trace nicht geben. ich vermute,  das Problem liegt bei dieser leerer Wert. es muss wahrscheinlich ein keyword für leer wert geben. das system erkennt diesen leeren Wert nicht so richtig, deswegen kann ich nicht bei der Dantenbank anmelden.


----------



## Sky (24. Jun 2005)

Aber das anmelden an sich (ohne JDBC) geht mit den Daten!?


----------



## weijg (24. Jun 2005)

bei der Installtion hat man doch username und password für dantenbank gegeben. mit diesen daten meldet man sich bei der Datendank


----------

